# I-2 Occupancy Fire Smoke & Sounder requirements question



## Magoo2003 (Nov 21, 2017)

Hello,

In an I-2 Occupancy are Smoke Detectors and/or Sounders required in sleeping quarters? In Hallways/common areas? What code can i reference? 

Assuming the building is sprinklered, 1 story, wood construction. 

What i read from
http://www.firealarmsonline.com/2014/04/fire-alarm-for-group-I2.html

Tells me yes they are required based on this and UL 268. Am i correct? Thanks!


----------



## cda (Nov 21, 2017)

Welcome


----------



## cda (Nov 21, 2017)

What kind of I-2 do you have?!



Foster care facilities


Detoxification facilities


Hospitals


Nursing homes


Psychiatric hospitals


Or other ???


----------



## Magoo2003 (Nov 21, 2017)

Senior Living Facility. (Nursing home) 

Mostly Independent Living, with a Memory Care area. Thanks!


----------



## cda (Nov 21, 2017)

Check 

907.2.6.2

Now this is the 2015 IBC 

You need the one adopted in your city

Hopefully not Houston 


PLUS. , you may be under NFPA 101 and have to meet both


----------



## mark handler (Nov 21, 2017)

Magoo2003 said:


> Senior Living Facility. (Nursing home)
> 
> Mostly Independent Living, with a Memory Care area. Thanks!


See 2015 IBC 407.7


----------



## cda (Nov 21, 2017)

Magoo2003 said:


> Senior Living Facility. (Nursing home)
> 
> Mostly Independent Living, with a Memory Care area. Thanks!





Ok at you an I or R?? Or combo??

Starting to hate these assisted livings that turn into a nursing home,,, but not meet the requirements.


----------



## mark handler (Nov 21, 2017)

mark handler said:


> See 2015 IBC 407.7


CDA
you beat me but I got a diff number


----------



## cda (Nov 21, 2017)

Ok will give it a try

Using the unedited IFC 2015 edition

*I-2 Occupancy 907.2.6.2 *

 Smoke Detectors and/or Sounders required in sleeping quarters? In Hallways/common areas?


Yes smoke detectors in the corridors


And I think the exception says, if you have stand alone smoke alarms in the sleeping area, you do not need system ones there.

I would say yes you need notification though out the building, to include the sleeping areas, and they should be low frequency in the sleeping areas.

*If R-4 assisted living::*  907.2.10

Same answer

But does require stand alone smoke alarms in the sleeping area.

*Than there is NPFA 101???

Plus if the local AHJ wants anything extra*


----------



## Magoo2003 (Nov 21, 2017)

Thanks. I'm looking those codes up. 

So basically.

1. Yes Notification "low frequency" is required in the sleeping units
2. Yes Smoke Detection is required in the sleeping units (BUT does not have to be on the fire alarm can be local?). 
3. Yes Detection/Notification is required in common areas/hallways. 

Are all of the above correct based on what i read? I think so just checking. 

I appreciate everyone's responses. 
Thanks!


----------



## cda (Nov 21, 2017)

Magoo2003 said:


> Thanks. I'm looking those codes up.
> 
> So basically.
> 
> ...




In general yes.

If you get state/fed inspection, more than likely you have to meet NFPA 101.
Which there can be a conflict.

Why the question????


Is this for a new Building or existing??


----------

